# old excelsior question on price



## indianfaze (Oct 12, 2010)

Hello again. i have the chance to buy this excelsior from a guy i know. what would you guys pay for this bike? check the pics and let me know if you have any thoughts. i have no clue what to offer him. $500? $25? lol....thanks.
chris


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 13, 2010)

Nice bike! I dont think it's a 'Schwinn' Excelsior. Not sure of maker. Parts alone you got 300-500 bucks there.


----------



## indianfaze (Oct 13, 2010)

thanks for the response schwinndoggy....so excelsior was made by other companies besides schwinn at that time?


----------



## frogger1903 (Oct 13, 2010)

This bicycle was made by the Excelsior Company in Michigan City, Indiana.


----------



## indianfaze (Oct 13, 2010)

thanks frogger!


----------



## dave the wave (Oct 13, 2010)

don't pay anymore than $100.its to rusty


----------



## SailorMac (Oct 13, 2010)

Yes. Excelsior Cycle Company of Michigan City, Indiana. This plant also rebadged bikes as Rollfast thru the '50s.  Not to be confused with the Motorcycle plants that Schwinn bought; first Excelsior (in Detroit, moved to Chicago) then Henderson.


----------



## grey3speedfrmeuro (Oct 13, 2010)

What era is that bike, 1920"s? Are they common? How badly rusted is it? What would shipping cost to Tucson?


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 13, 2010)

The rusty ones can be pretty cool.


----------



## bud poe (Oct 13, 2010)

Yes I agree, the Excelsior has potential...  
Great job on the Rollfast Rustyspoke66!


----------



## SailorMac (Oct 14, 2010)

I really want to build a rusty one, love that look.


----------



## grey3speedfrmeuro (Oct 15, 2010)

Truly fantastic, would it be wrong to put a modern shimano 8 speed hub on it and a sturmey archer generator front hub on it and use it to commute?


----------



## Pressed Steel 1915 (Oct 16, 2010)

I think the time to buy a bike like that is when you see it.


----------



## slick (Oct 18, 2010)

That's a great Excelsior! I'd buy it, put the pricey new 28" tires back on it and ride it like that. Very neat as is!


----------



## bud poe (Oct 19, 2010)

Yeah, I love this one!  Too bad the owner wont take less than $1000.00 for it...If I had that kind of $$$ I'd jump on it too...


----------

